# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  HQI - Duração

## João Magano



----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Julgo que não há nenhuma regra básica que permita calcular a duração da intensidade luminosa de uma lâmpada HQI variando esta conforme a marca,  nº de horas por dia que está acessa e o tipo de balastro utilizado.

----------


## Rui Loureiro

6 meses foi que obteve mais votação, mas quantas horas estava acessa por dia? penso que é importante este factor. :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> 6 meses foi que obteve mais votação, mas quantas horas estava acessa por dia? penso que é importante este factor.



realmente está bem visto,

quer dizer que em vez de 10h posso deixar apenas 8h ligadas por dia as hqi, aumentando a duração das mesmas. será mau para o aquario???

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Como citou o Ricardo Rodrigues, uma questao muito importante, sao os balastros. Ferro-magneticos, com, ou sem condensador, e electronicos. Os electronicos, sao mais eficientes, e, dao uma maior duracao as lampadas. Os ferro-magneticos com condensador, darao uma vida media a lampada, visto que o condensador corrige o factor potencia. Logo, o arranque, nao e tao exigente para a lampada. So com balastro ferro-magnetico, sem condensador, as lampadas tem um desgaste muito maior, logo, duram menos. Esta informacao, foi cedida pelo electricista do Belenenses, cujas torres de iluminacao, funcionam com este tipo de equipamento.
Por isso, votei em 12 meses, que sera o compromisso intermedio entre as tres opcoes. Pessoalmente, uso ferro-magneticos com condensador.
Abraco,
Paulo

----------

